# Imprimante CANON i-Sensys > alignement impossible



## JM66 (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté une Imprimante laser couleur *CANON i-Sensys*. Après avoir téléchargé le Driver Canon CAPT Printer Driver (uniquement sur le Net et en anglais), je rencontre le problème suivant: les couleurs sont décalées, malgré mes opérations répétées pour réaligner les rouleaux, via le menu du logiciel Capt ci-dessous







Mais le plus emmm..bêtant
c'est qu'au magasin &#8211; et ça fait 2x que le la ramène &#8211; ils n'ont pas le problème (j'ai l'air malin).

Eux me disent &#8211; c'est vrai, c'est un discounter &#8211; que c'est soit 
*A &#8211; le papier* (mais alors cette imprimante n'est vraiment pas de la bonne came)
*B &#8211; l'installation soft* (mais tout est stable, je ne vois pas ce que le soft viendrait y faire)

Ça fait 20 ans que j'installe mes drivers sur Apple, et ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas de problème aussi abstrait. 

Donc si quelqu'un a une piste, je la prends.

PS_ je ne leur ai pas dit que j'avais un Mac.


----------



## kawa88 (18 Février 2009)

bonjour

ça fait trois jours que j'ai une canon lbp5050, et toujours aucun alignement des couleurs à l'horizon ("out-of-register color correction") ; elle essaie mais n'y parvient pas..

tu avais résolu ton problème ?

merci


----------



## JM66 (17 Mars 2009)

OUI, j'ai résolu le problème.

La solution est un peu chère: acheter un Mac processeur Intel....

Avec le MPB 2.53Ghz ça marche sans problème..

du coup j'imprime en réseau via le MBP les fichiers de mon bipro G5 Motorola.


----------



## kawa88 (26 Mars 2009)

hello

c'est le cur léger que je vais peut-être clore ce topic

j'ai donc acheté cette imprimante laser couleur de 20 kg chez mon détaillant pc local. évidemment, comme l'a dit JM66, ça marchait mal voire pas du tout, sauf sur pc

le pilote anglais téléchargé était le CAPT 2.3, bien que le lien marquait 2.4 chez canon ; mais bon, qu'est-ce que ça change ?? en tout cas, gros problèmes.

j'ai donc rapporté l'engin (vive le commerce de proximité !)

première explication de canon au détaillant : certaines séries d'imprimante ont eu un pb de carte mère (rom ?) et ne fonctionnent pas sur mac ; problème connu mais indécelable, il suffit de changer la carte mère (simple!)

l'engin remonte au sav de paris, où il est conservé une semaine

deuxième explication (la bonne) : le technicien refait toute la chaîne de manip, et se rend compte que sur le site de canon, le PILOTE PROPOSÉ N'ÉTAIT PAS LE BON. l'intitulé du lien était bonne, mais pas le fichier. la correction a été faite la semaine dernière, on peut (doit) donc installer le CAPT 2.4

et effectivement, tout est rentré dans l'ordre : adieu alignement de rouleaux et autres correction de couleurs interminables ! 

elle fonctionne avec un iBook PPC G4 1,42Ghz  OS 10.4.11

kawa d'épinal
http://croqueurs88.free.fr


----------



## kawa88 (1 Avril 2009)

bon, fin du post...

mon imprimante est repartie au sav de canon ; là, ils se sont rendu compte que sur leur site anglais, le pilote proposé au téléchargement n'était pas le bon ! ils ont donc fait la modif (c'était mi mars 2009)

il convient d'utiliser le pilote *CAPT 2.4*

maintenant elle fonctionne correctement (sur iBook G4 10.4.11)


----------



## phelibre (21 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai également une LBP 5050n sur MacAir et MacMini en 10.8.4. Le pilote Canon est une version 3.4. L'imprimante a imprimé 2700 feuilles ...

Depuis une 100 centaine de feuille, j'ai des traces noires sur la feuille et les couleurs sont extrêmement foncées, quelque soit le réglage apporté !!!

Le tambour est déjà mort ?


----------



## phelibre (21 Juin 2013)

Finalement c'est la cartouche Noire qui était défectueuse


----------



## phelibre (17 Novembre 2014)

Comme à l'ouverture de la file j'ai un problème d'alignement de couleur sur ma CANON LBP5050n ... Je suis sous Yosemite et le soft de gestion de l'imprimante CAPT Statusmonitor for Macintosh est en version 3.65.

Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## JM66 (17 Novembre 2014)

phelibre a dit:


> Comme à l'ouverture de la file j'ai un problème d'alignement de couleur sur ma CANON LBP5050n ... Je suis sous Yosemite et le soft de gestion de l'imprimante CAPT Statusmonitor for Macintosh est en version 3.65.
> 
> Avez-vous une idée ?



Mise à jour récente?
C'est typique d'un "décalage" entre la mise à jour OS / Canon.


----------



## phelibre (19 Novembre 2014)

Merci,

J'ai ancien MacMini resté sous Mavericks et le problème est le même 
Je cherche le manuel technique de l'imprimante


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2014)

phelibre a dit:


> Je cherche le manuel technique de l'imprimante



Tout est là : manuel et drivers (V3.67)

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Cons...0.aspx?type=download&language=&os=OS X v10.10


----------

